# Pumphreys - Grainger Market Newcastle



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Up in Newcastle for a day's Christmas shopping and late morning popped into Pumphreys in the Grainger Market for an absolutely superb espresso made from their guest Brazilian beans. The comment from the wife was "this is better than you are currently making" - praise indeed. Stuart popped in whilst we were there and amazingly remembered me from a Barista Training session a couple of years ago (was I really that bad to make such an impression?).

Well recommended.


----------

